# Sony DVD RW AW-G170A "Power Calibration Error "



## nilesh1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Whenever I Try to burn a DVD it says "Power Calibration error"

I searched on Net & they say to change media, update the firmware, cleaning the lens so I tried different medias, Tried cleaning lens using lens cleaning CD's & I also updated the firmware from 1.62 to 1.73(latest original from Sony), but nothing worked. 


Please help


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

How old is this drive?


----------



## nilesh1 (Jan 9, 2008)

10 months old


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Give this a try.

http://www.gidforums.com/t-1805.html


----------



## nilesh1 (Jan 9, 2008)

No, I already tried stopping IMAPI service, it didn't help


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried another brand of disk? Not all blank disk are equal.


----------



## nilesh1 (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried Sony, Moser Baer, Samsung & other 2 3 brands, none working


----------



## shirish parekh (Mar 31, 2009)

Sony DVD RW AW-G170A "Power Calibration Error please help me


----------



## shirish parekh (Mar 31, 2009)

my problem is hard my com is slow its 6year old . sony dvd rw is not work.


----------



## Eshan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Whenever I Try to burn a DVD it says "Power Calibration error" 
please help


----------

